# Pronounciation of "Sissi"



## angeloegabri

Is the pronounciation of "Sissi" as if it were written in German as "Schischschi"?
Thanks in advance !


----------



## AndrasBP

angeloegabri said:


> Is the pronounciation of "Sissi" as if it were written in German as "Schischschi"?


No, it's foreign name where the letter <s> is pronounced in a foreign way, as if it was spelled "Sziszi".


----------



## angeloegabri

Thank you AndrasBP!


----------

